# 1965 Front Fender Panel Question



## Chips (Nov 26, 2011)

I've seen the lower patch panel (between the wheel & door) for 1966 & 67 but have yet to see ones offered for 1965. Does anyone know 1) whether the 1966 patch panel works for a 1965, or 2) is some manufacture making the 1965 patch panel (and I can't find it)? Specifically I need it for the RH (passenger) fender.


----------

